# trust



## shaymm (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm considering going with eslstarter dot com and applying for their TEFL online program followed by a 10 month teaching position in Thailand. Is there anything I should be weary about? Is their TEFL internationally accreditated as they claim? Has anyone had any prior problems?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

shaymm said:


> I'm considering going with eslstarter dot com and applying for their TEFL online program followed by a 10 month teaching position in Thailand. Is there anything I should be weary about? Is their TEFL internationally accreditated as they claim? Has anyone had any prior problems?


If I were you, I would go for the in-class training in Bangkok followed by the 5 month (or 10) teaching placement. The in-class training is far more valuable then an online-training and takes only 2 or 3 weeks, compared to 120 hours online (approx. 40-50 days). 

Take care that AFTER the teaching placement, you receive a TEFL certificate which mentions: 120 hours TEFL training and that there is NO online TEFL mentioned. An online TEFL certificate is basically worthless without proper teaching experience and that is what the 5 or 10 months are for. 

Internationally recognized? Most if not all TEFL, TESOL or CELTA institutes are internationally recognized. Just a few are accredited by the World TEFL Organization. (see: Guardian.co.uk)

Most important for TEFL/TESOL teachers is:
- having at least a Bachelor Degree (if possible in English teaching or education in general)
- a TEFL/TESOL/CLETA certificate (not only online)
- enough experience to be confident
- being a native (or near-native) speaker of English


----------



## shaymm (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I am still looking for options where there isn't such an upfront fee. My brother, who works in South Korea, was able to pay $250 for a TEFL and then immediately found a position with a recruiter. I'm not sure if his case was extremely lucky, but I am hoping for the same. If anyone knows of a similar program, please inform me. I'm open to almost anywhere for a first start. I would Japan or UAE though...


----------

